# Suchen SPS Programmierer



## HMR (11 Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir suchen dringend einen 
*SPS Programmierer/Techniker*
für Projektarbeiten und Inbetriebnahmen im In- und Ausland.

Vorraussetzung sind gute Kenntnisse in der Programmierung von Steuerungen, vorzugsweise S7/PCS7.

Von Vorteil wären auch Kenntnisse im Bereich der Roboter-Applikationen und Prozessvisualisierungen (z.B. WinCC flexible).

Weitere Informationen über unsere Firma gibt es unter www.hmr.info
oder direkt unter http://www.hmr.info/jobs/stellenmarkt/index.html 

*HMR *Automatisierung und Prozesstechnik GmbH
Thaddenstrasse 10 
69469 Weinheim


----------



## PeterEF (11 Juli 2007)

Unbedingt zur Festeinstellung oder tuts auch ein freier Mitarbeiter?


----------



## HMR (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Externe/ /Freie Mitarbeiter beschäftigen wir nur in Ausnahmefällen, bzw. wenn wir die Aufträge gar nicht mehr mit unserem eigenen Personal abfangen können.

Momentan suchen wir nach festen Mitarbeitern.

Gruss HMR


----------

